# Gentoo -profil amd64/x32 - na co uważać?

## Jacekalex

Cześć

Zamierzam przeorać Gentusia, zmieniając obecny profil:

```
  [10]  hardened/linux/amd64/selinux *
```

(Selinux na moim kompie, to ciężkie nieporozumienie, Apparmor zjada go na śniadanie).

Na profil:

```
  [13]  hardened/linux/amd64/x32
```

Czy ktoś miał jakieś niezwykłe kłopoty z ABI x32.

Na co szczególnie uważać?

Na co dzień używam Gnome-2.32, mam też zawsze KDE, ,kilka programów z KDE używam codziennie, m.in Akregatora i Kaffeine, po planowanej przeprowadzce na Waylanda (jak będzie miał pełny OpenGL) prawdopodobnie wyląduję albo na KDE albo RazorQT, sporo zależy od przyszłości Compiza i Emeralda  na Waylandzie, czy będzie, czy uda się projekt Northfield/Norwood.

Sznurek: http://lwn.net/Articles/544542/

X32 wymaga Gcc-4.7, chciałem poczekać na stabilne wydanie kompilatora, ale coś nie mogę się doczekać.  :Wink: 

Resztę kluczowych paczek mam w odpowiednich wersjach.

Przeprowadzka na nowe ABI planowana, jak się skończą obecne upały.  :Very Happy: 

Conieco o x32:

http://lwn.net/Articles/500482/

https://sites.google.com/site/x32abi/

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=x32

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X32_ABI

Wszelkie uwagi i sugestie mile widziane.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## lsdudi

Co do wyprowadzki z selinux.

wyłącz selinux na kernelu -> restart ->zmiana profile, reszta możesz odłoźyć w czasie lub działać selektywnie, portage sprawdza przeca zależności.

Profil to tylko ułatwienie w doborze pakietów (preferowane flagi itd), nie wyznacznik co i jak 

co do abi32 to ihmo bezsens (masz mniej niż 1GB ramu?)

----------

## Jacekalex

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> Co do wyprowadzki z selinux.
> 
> wyłącz selinux na kernelu -> restart ->zmiana profile, reszta możesz odłoźyć w czasie lub działać selektywnie, portage sprawdza przeca zależności.
> 
> Profil to tylko ułatwienie w doborze pakietów (preferowane flagi itd), nie wyznacznik co i jak 
> ...

 

Selinux w jaju mam włączony, żeby czasem zajrzeć, co w nim słychać, i tak raczej zostanie.

Obecnie mam profil security przestawiony na Apparmor, i śmiga bez problemu.

Tylko wesołe mam źródełko łatki Apparmor-comabillity-patch-2.4, bez której nie działa userspace Apparmora, 

co ciekawe, dodali ją do łatki Grsecurity, co mnie niezmiernie zdziwiło.

Ramu mam 4 giga, ale model +x86-64 + x86  widziałem w Debianie, i mi się ten pomysł bardzo podoba.

Jest to dużo sympatyczniejsze, niż kombinowanie z chrootem, albo szukanie 32 bitowych bibliotek, jak jakiś program ich nagle potrzebuje (np w grach to częsty przypadek)

----------

## lsdudi

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ramu mam 4 giga, ale model +x86-64 + x86  widziałem w Debianie, i mi się ten pomysł bardzo podoba.
> 
> Jest to dużo sympatyczniejsze, niż kombinowanie z chrootem, albo szukanie 32 bitowych bibliotek, jak jakiś program ich nagle potrzebuje (np w grach to częsty przypadek)

 

więc o co Ci chodzi z  abi x32?

model +x86-64 +x86 jest w gentoo od wieków, to po prostu multilib

abi X32 oznacza ze nie stosujesz 64bitowych wskaźników w aplikacjach 64bitowych (tylko wskaźniki 32bitowe).

+ mniejsze zużycie pamięci

+ troszkę szybciej

- 4GB na proces (tak jak w 32 bitach, bardziej widoczne przy PAE)

- nie używane powszechnie a już napewno nie w połączeniu z security więc potencjalne źródło błędów.

ABI x32 ma potencjalnie dużą zaletę, ale nie zobaczysz tego na desktopie.

Najlepszym sposobem to przechodzić powoli za pomocą ABI_X86="x32", a nie od razu pakowanie się w ten profil.

----------

## Jacekalex

 *Quote:*   

>  model +x86-64 +x86 jest w gentoo, to jest poprostu multilib 

 

Multilib znam nieźle, i niestety, ma on swoje wady.

Multiarch, to troszkę inna bajka.   :Smile: 

Znacznie skuteczniejsza, niż jakieś 32bitowe liby dorzucane do 64 bitowego systemu, jak w multilib.

Tu masz bardziej szczegółowe howto:

https://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch/HOWTO

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## lsdudi

Jakoś nie widzę różnicy pomiędzy tym a ABI_X86="64 32" i/lub ACCEPT_KEYWORDS z podaną architekturą.

Osobiście z multilibem problemów nie mam.

----------

## Jacekalex

Ja natomiast już kilka razy musiałem kombinować do czegoś biblioteki 32bit, bo ani emul-linux-x86, ani inne oficjalne sposoby nie pomagały.

Multiarch pięknie rozwiązuje ten problem.

----------

